# Your opinion



## Rodbuster (Sep 11, 2013)

Picture a 20 X 24 building (metal shed). The inside height is about 8 feet.
On one end (24' end) you have a 18"wide X 30" high window that opens about half way for fresh air.
On the "opposite" end you have a 8' wide by 7' high roll up door.

Now, picture if you would, that this building is full of dust (wood) and that you want to get rid of most of it.
All you have is a 24 X 24 box fan. At which end or where would you place the fan?

I've got my own idea, but in talking to 3 other people our answers are 50-50.

Thank you
Dick


----------



## Tilaran (Dec 22, 2012)

Chitcan the window and build a tapered box for a fan. REAL fan. Like a body shop has. Leave the door a lil shut for venturi effect ( 5 feet or so)


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

if your's are the only choices, and you want to blow the dust outside, in the window. then change direction (push or pull) to match the wind direction.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Looking up........

It's ALL about the wind direction.You simply,in the long run....can not beat Mother Nature.

Short story....was over at a budding Blacksmith guy's place the other day.He's been a builder for 40 or so years.So period outbuildings,stone forges just aren't a problem.First thing I asked him was,which way does the wind blow?He started smiling and said,THAT'S the problem.It didn't matter which way he oriented his little forge shed.....the wind swirls down in his little bottom site.So the coal smoke is GOING to be at issue.

So,it's sort of the horse and cart thing.Back in the day,we would choose wisely on shop locations.Nowadays that logic dosen't seem to hold water for some reason?


----------

